# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA  ΜR KΡΗΤΗ 1982 (24 Απριλίου, Ηράκλειο)

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσιασης παλαιοτερων  αγωνων,θα αναφερθώ σε εναν αγώνα-θεσμό για τον νησί της Κρήτης, το *MR KΡΗΤΗ.
Ο πρώτος αγώνας, διοργανώθηκε από τον πρωταθλητή της Κρήτης και καθηγητή Σωματικής Αγωγης,Νικο Βεϊσάκη και με την υποστήριξη της WABBA.
*Στις 24 Απριλίου λοιπόν,στο Ηράκλειο, διαγωνίσθηκαν για πρώτη φορά σε τρεις ανοικτές κατηγορίες, χωρίς διαχωρισμό ηλικιάς, όλοι οι Κρητικοί αθλητές.
Μαλιστα, αυτός ο αγώνας πρεπει να αποτέλεσε το "ξεπέταγμα" για πολλούς αθλητές που έκτοτε ειχαν ανοδική πορεία στο άθλημα και πρωταγωνίστησαν και σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω: Διονύσης Βολικός, Σπυρος Μαραγκάκης, Μιχάλης Ανδρουλάκης , Γιάννης Μαρονικολάκης κτλ
Νικητής του Mr Κρήτη 1982 (και πλεον μυωδης,ενα έπαθλο που συνηθίζοταν), *ο Γιάννης Μαρονικολάκης*.

----------


## Polyneikos

O αγώνας ξεκίνησε από την 3η κλάση,υπο την εκφώνηση του Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα.
Ο Γιάννης Σγουροβασιλάκης με τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη, εδωσαν την μάχη για την 1η θεση, με τον Σγουροβασιλάκη να επικρατεί τελικά..
Στην 3η θέση ο Γιαννης Πατσουράκης και στην 4η ο Μιχάλης Ανδρουλάκης,σε μια κατηγορία 7 αθλητών.



Γιάννης Σγουροβασιλάκης

----------


## Polyneikos

H 2η κλαση ανδρων συμπεριελάμβανε  9 αθλητές.
Ο *Γιάννης Μαρονικολάκης* , ήταν εκείνος που επικράτησε της κατηγορίας του.

2ος ο Ηρακλειώτης αθλητης Διονυσης Πουλινάκης και 3ος ο Στελιος Πιτσώνης

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην 1η κλάση επικράτησε ο *Διονύσης Βολικός*,σε μια από τις πρωτες του αγωνιστικές εμφανίσεις.
Δευτερος της κατηγορίας ο Σταυρος Κελαϊδής και 3ος ο Κωστας Σφακιανάκης.






Ο νικητής της 1ης κατηγορίας Διονύσης Βολικος και από πίσω διακρίνεται και ο Νικος Βεϊσάκης

----------


## Dreiko

Σπανιο φωτογραφικο υλικο και πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα Κωστα!! :03. Clap: 
Θελουμε κι αλλο... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τι είπες τώρα.... Βλέπω το Διονύση παιδάκι ακόμα... Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

φωτογραφικο υλικο που μονο απο εδω περα μεσα θα μπορουσαμε να θαυμασουμε. :03. Thumb up: 

νασε καλα κωστα, εσυ και το σεντουκι σου, που μαλλον δεν εχει τελος.. :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το σεντούκι του κώστα δεν έχει πάτο όλο εκπλήξεις επιφυλάσει και σπάνιο υλικό 
δείχνει και την διαφορετικοτητα των εποχών και βλέπουμε μεγάλους αθλητες αργότερα στο ξεκίνημά τους  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

O Σγουροβασιλακης εγινε καλογερος αμεσως μετα τα πρωτα του αγωνιστηκα βηματα ! Χαρακτηριστηκο ο μεγαλος σεβασμος που του εχουν ακομα και οι τωρινοι Κρητες αθλητες.
Οταν πρωτοανοιξα τα ματια μου στην εντατικη ηταν διπλα μου και προσευχοταν......δεν εχω λογια !

----------


## Polyneikos

*O Γενικος Νικητης του Μr Κρήτη, Γιαννης Μαρονικολάκης

**


Ο Γιάννης Κούκος, Guest Poser


**


Και μια αναμνηστική

Ζαπατινας- Μωρος - Ζερβόπουλος - Μπατης -Βουτσινος

*

----------


## giannis64

καλες και ομορφες εποχες.. :03. Clap: 


αλλα εσυ τελικα,  πρεπει να εχεις φοβερες διασυνδεσεις. καποια στιγμη οταν ξαναβρεθουμε θα πρεπει να μου πεις το μυστικο. που στην ευχη βρισκεις τοσο σπανιες φωτο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Γιαννη όλες αυτες οι φωτογραφίες δεν θα είχαν αξία αν δεν τις διέθετα στο ευρύ κοινό,όπως με την σειρά τους καποιοι μου τις εμπιστεύθηκαν.
Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικά περίπτωση που τρίτο άτομο μεσολάβησε για υλικό να φτασει στα χερια μας και τελικά προτίμησε να το κρατήσει για να παραμείνει "σπάνιο"  :01. Wink: 
Ο σκοπός μου εξ΄αρχής ειναι να πεσει φως σε καποιες εποχές που δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ, τα περιοδικά δεν έφταναν παντού και γενικά το αθλημα πιθανον δεν ειχε τις ιδιες ευκαιρίες προβολής που έχει τώρα.
Φυσικά όλο αυτό συνδυάζεται και στο ενδιαφέρον μου για τις πιο παλιές εποχές,χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν προτιμώ και δεν εκτιμώ και τα τωρινά δεδομενα. :02. Welcome: 
υ.γ. Υπάρχει πολυ υλικό ακόμη ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα εκείνα τα χρόνια δεν βρίσκαμε ούτε δικές μας φωτο να έχουμε ενθυμιο απο αγώνες και εξηγω γιατι , επειδη όσοι είμασταν απο επαρχία πηγαίναμε στους αγωνες και επαγγελματιες φωτογράφοι που υπήρχαν ήθελε 1-2 μερες να εμφανηστούν οπότε εμείς φεύγαμε και αν δεν κρατούσαμε στοιχεία  απο φωτογράφο δεν βρίσκαμε άκρη , ούτε ψηφιακές υπήρχαν ούτε κινητα με φωτο , αλλα ούτε και το νετ να βρει φωτο ο καθένας 
επίσης τα περιοδικα της εποχής δεν είχαν την ανάλυση και ποιότητα των σημερινών και υπήρχαν και πολλες μαυρόασπρες , οπότε τα πόστ του  κώστα με τις παλιες φωτο αποτελούν σπάνιο και συλλεκτικό υλικό  και μας θυμίζουν πως ήταν τα σώματα εκείνης της εποχής  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τον Κελαιδη που βγηκε 2ος μετα τον Βολικο τον θυμηθηκα γιατι μου ειχε κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση σε εναν αγωνα της IFBB στο hotel presitend που ειχε βγει νομιζω πρωτος στην κατηγορια του.   Ηταν αδυνατος μεν αλλα φοβερα γραμωμενος για την εποχη κ συμετρικος με απιστευτους κοιλιακους . Τωρα για χρονολογια δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως ,ισως την ιδια χρονια με τον ποιο πανω Μρ Κρητη ,η το 1983.

----------


## kelaidis

Ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιό σου συνομήλικε Χρήστο, έχεις πράγματι άριστη μνήμη με το να θυμάσαι λεπτομέρειες δεκαετιών (IFBB Μίστερ Ελλάς 1982) και αυτό είναι ένα προσόν, όπως ένα άλλο προσόν είναι η επιμέλεια, την οποία  ομολογουμένως έχει έμφυτη ο δημιουργός του νήματος που κράτησε 30 τόσα χρόνια το περιοδικό (και πολλά ακόμα φαντάζομαι) σε αρίστη κατάσταση, μπήκε στον κόπο να σαρώσει τις εικόνες και να αναδημοσιεύσει το ρεπορτάζ – αυτό λέγεται ανιδιοτελής προσφορά, δίνοντας την ευκαιρία να θυμηθούν οι παλιοί και να μάθουν οι νεότεροι όπως λέγεται …. Ομολογώ ότι δεν έχω το περιοδικό αυτό, ούτε και κανένα άλλο – αν και τα αγόραζα όλα ακόμα και ξενόγλωσσα από Ομόνοια και Σαμούχο - και είδα τις φωτογραφίες μετά από 31 χρόνια ξανά και ευχαριστώ.
Το 1982 ο μακαρίτης Ζαπατίνας αποφάσισε να διοργανώσει περιφερειακά πρωταθλήματα σε μία προσπάθεια να μπολιάσει το άθλημα στην επαρχία. Διοργάνωσε δύο αγώνες εκείνη τη χρονιά σε Χαλκίδα και Ηράκλειο. Είχα το μοναδικό προνόμιο να λάβω μέρος  εις αμφοτέρους τους αγώνες,  τόσο στο πρώτο Μίστερ Στερεά Ελλάς 1982 λόγω κατοικίας, όσο και στο πρώτο Μίστερ Κρήτη 1982 λόγω καταγωγής. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να προσθέσω επικουρικά και από μνήμης, μερικές εικόνες και σχόλια για τον αγώνα.
Αναπόφευκτη είναι η σύγκριση των δύο αγώνων της Χαλκίδας και του Ηρακλείου και σαφώς η πλάστιγγα γέρνει – βαριά υπέρ της Κρήτης, διότι είχε καλύτερη διοργάνωση, περισσότερους αθλητές και μάλιστα ντόπιους, πάθος, συγκίνηση, ασφυκτικά γεμάτο κινηματοθέατρο από κοινό που ανταποκρινόταν θερμά στην προσπάθεια των αθλητών. 
Νομίζω ότι άπαντες οι συμμετέχοντες αθλητές, πλην του γράφοντος, έλαβαν το βάπτισμα του πυρός σε αυτόν τον αγώνα. 
Ο Μαρονικολάκης ήταν εξωπραγματικός για τα δεδομένα της εποχής και φάνταζε νικητής πριν ακόμα βγάλουμε τις φόρμες μας.
Ο Βεϊσάκης ήταν ένα πρόσωπο που τύγχανε καθολικής αποδοχής από την τοπική κοινωνία και αυτό φάνηκε από τον τρόπο που τον κοίταγαν και του μιλούσαν.
Υπήρχε ένας έρπων ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ Χανιωτών και Ηρακλειωτών για τον τίτλο και τις θέσεις, ως απότοκος της αιώνιας διαμάχης από το ποια πόλη είναι  η πρωτεύουσα της Κρήτης, ποιο βουνό είναι ψηλότερο ο Ψηλορείτης ή οι Μαδάρες (Λευκά Όρη) κλπ
 Ο αγώνας είχε έναν ακόμα quest poser ονόματι Ρούσσος που ευρισκόμενος στην ηλικία των 40 ετών συμβόλιζε την διατήρηση των μυών «ακόμα» και στα σαράντα ! Ποιος θα το φανταζόταν τότε ότι το 2013 ο καλύτερος έλληνας αθλητής θα ήταν 40άρης (Κεφαλιανός).
Το show συμπεριλάμβανε και επίδειξη ξιφασκίας από νεαρές Ηρακλειώτισες αμαζόνες που έκλεψαν πολλές καρδιές, ως και προβολή φιλμς 8mm αγώνων με τον Arnold, Oliva και την λοιπή παρέα τους στην οθόνη του Αστόρια. Σήμερα, αυτά τα φιλμάκια βρίσκονται με το πάτημα ενός πλήκτρου στο you tube, τότε όμως ήσουν πολύ τυχερός αν τα είχες δει έστω και μια φορά στη ζωή σου. 
Μετά τον αγώνα, πήγα σε παρακείμενο ψητοπωλείο όπου μια παρέα από θεατές μου φώναξαν να καθίσω μαζί τους. «Γιάντα έχεις τα κύπελλα στην τσάντα, βγάλτα έξω κι απόθεσέ τα πάνω στην τάβλα» . Με κέρασαν και καθίσαμε όλοι μαζί λέγοντας ιστορίες. 
Τέλος, θέλω να συμπληρώσω πως εκτός από τον τίτλο του «most muscular» εκείνη την εποχή υπήρχε και ο τίτλος του «best poser», ο αγώνας λοιπόν αυτός είχε και έπαθλο καλύτερου ποζέρ τον οποίο δεν θυμάμαι ποιος κατέκτησε …..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και με αυτη την περιγραφη μας έβαλες στο κλίμα και στην νοοτροπία εκείνης της εποχής του αθλήματος που ενω εγω τα έχω ζήσει είναι ωραίο να διαβάζω περιγραφες και να αναπολεί η μνήμη μου, αλλα και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι , μακάρι να κρατούσαν κάποια καλα στοιχεία εκείνης της εποχής με κάποιες εκσυγχρονιστικές βελτιώσεις 
επίσης το πλέον μυώδης και το καλύτερος ποζερ ήταν ένας έξτρα τιτλος που ήταν καθιερωμένος στους αγωνες εκείνης της εποχής , εγω στο πρώτο μου αγωνα είχα πάρει και τον τιτλο του πλέον μυώδη .

το μειονέκτημα τοτε ήταν το γεγονός ότι τα νεα δεν διαδιδόταν εύκολα , δεν υπήρχε ούτε ιντερνετ ούτε ψηφιακες μηχανες που εύκολα ο καθενας βγάζει καλες και ποιοτικές φωτο , παρα μόνο κάποια περιοδικα της εποχής που πωλούνταν σε συγκεκρημένες περιοχές της ελλάδας κυρίως σε μεγάλες πόλεις και δύσκολα τα έβρισκες στην επαρχία 
και το φόρουμ είναι ενα καλό μεσο να βλέπουμε παλιες φωτο και ρεπορταζ αγώνων της εποχής εκείνης  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Θυμάμαι τα συναισθήματα που ένοιωσα εκείνη τη μέρα, αφού ήταν η πρώτη φορά  που ανέβαινα στη σκηνή!



Γνώρισα συναθλητές που αμέσως μετά δημιουργήθηκε μεγάλη φιλία και εκτίμηση ανάμεσά μας, όπως ο Διονύσης Βολικός που
λίγους μήνες μετά, αφότου μετακόμισα Αθήνα για σπουδές, ξεκινήσαμε να γυμναζόμαστε μαζί.
Ο Σταύρος Κελαϊδής που γυμναζόμασταν αργότερα στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο, πάντοτε ευγενικός και μετρημένος.
Ο Γιάννης Μαρονικολάκης που ήρθε και τα σάρωσε εκεί που κανένας δεν τον περίμενε! Ανδρουλάκης, Σγουροβασιλάκης,
Πατσουράκης, ποιον να πρωτοθυμηθώ…

Ωραία εμπειρία… και για μένα τουλάχιστον το ξεκίνημα μιας νέας ζωής, του Bodybuilding.



Αυτός είναι ο αριθμός μου από εκείνη την μέρα, τον οποίο και έχω κρατήσει μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## Nive

Πωωω....φοβερό συναίσθημα να τα θυμάσαι 33 χρόνια μετά...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Συλλεκτικής αξίας η φωτογραφία, όπως και το ενθύμιο.
Σε εφηβική ηλικία εδώ ο Σπύρος αλλά φαίνονται οι δυνατότητες , έχει "ανάψει η φλόγα" για το bodybuilding :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ακολουθεί η παρουσίαση του αγώνα έτσι όπως αποτυπώθηκε στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Νο 83 - Ιουνίου 1982.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

